# tokina 105 2.8 macro lens ... rate the bokeh



## quiddity (Jul 8, 2011)

just took a couple quick snaps ... how would you rate the bokeh.

just received this lens and love everything else but kind of disappointed with the bokeh.

reasonable? I am looking towards the bottom of #2 and under the flower of image #3?

#1



DSC_0843 by tshesse, on Flickr

#2



DSC_0842 by tshesse, on Flickr

#3



DSC_0841 by tshesse, on Flickr


----------

